# Schutzhund/IPO groups in MA/RI



## tunez33 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey I am trying to find a group near me, anyone know any of any or can recommend one?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2016&cm=09&re=new


----------

